I still don't know how to share a story on Hacker News Homepage. Please help - KangLi
======
pitzahoy
Submit a title. And then the URL. That's it

~~~
KangLi
under which tab from the top?

~~~
pwg
The one labeled "submit".

~~~
KangLi
Yeah but it goes to "new" tab, and not the Y Homepage...

~~~
grzm
Submissions are ranked according the the associated activity. It'll appear on
the first page if it is ranked accordingly.

See the FAQ
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)):

> _" How are stories ranked?"_

> _" The basic algorithm divides points by a power of the time since a story
> was submitted. Comments in threads are ranked the same way."_

> _" Other factors affecting rank include user flags, anti-abuse software,
> software which demotes overheated discussions, and moderator intervention."_

I also recommend reading the Guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
KangLi
Thanks you! Very helpful.

